# MSN/OUTLOOK new security code



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

They have sent me a new 3 digit security code in my outlook email but will not let me in my email to see what the code is until I give them the code they just sent me so I can get int my email/MSN.
gre:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

That's why you always set up a secondary email address with them to send it to.
Sorry, no advice as to how to do it.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Uhm. This is new news to me. Are you sure this three digit "security code" is legit? I've never heard of this before to do with MSN and/or outlook. What is it you need it for?


----------

